# Rib cook Pics



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, the last one is a little dark...everything turned out AWESOME...best ribs I done to date!

RIB COOK


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

vanilla Dr. Pepper?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Rib's look good, but I am really disappointed to see a Vanilla Dr. Pepper in the back ground.  I am sure per our previous discussion, you did that on purpose and you were hiding the the Buttwiper in your other hand.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Seems like great minds are thinking aloke again at the same time!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Doesn't that say CHERRY vanilla dr. pepper?



Thanks for the analytical expertise Susan, mine and Cappy's error will be noted!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Greg, I don't care what you drink, great pics! What did you end up doing with the skirts?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 28, 2005)

One skirt went to my in-laws and I cut the other skirt up and put it in my baked beans...soooo good!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2005)

Steve Z said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1b9w9hdr]Sorry, the last one is a little dark...everything turned out AWESOME...best ribs I done to date!
> 
> RIB COOK


  Greg, Did you cook those ribs on your WSM? If you did could you tell us how you did them. Thanks Steve[/quote:1b9w9hdr]

Yes I did Steve.

I trimmed them St, Louis Style...cooked over applewood smoke for 3 1/4 hrs, foiled for 2 1/4 hrs, and then unfoiled for another 45 minuets.  To date they were the best ribs I've done.

I used the skirt meat and rib juice from the foil to put in my baked beans, which turned out to be a great success as well!!  I tried to maintain my WSM temps at 235 w/ a +/- of 8-10 degrees either way!  Worked out well!!

Hope that helps Steve!!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

oh man, do those ribs ever look good! great work amigo!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 7, 2005)

Practice is right Steve...seems like ribs are hard to master until you get it right once...I started talking a note log out to make sure I don't forget how I did it !


----------

